# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #7646 [email protected]!, Περιστέρι

## nikpet

Υπάρχει ήδη ένα ενεργό Link με τον Βαγγέλη (Attika #8415).

Έχει στηθεί ταρατσοπισί με επεξεργαστή amd sempron 3000, 256 ram και 2 cm9 με mini-pci to pci adaptors και φυσικά mikrotik!

Υπάρχει ένα ακόμη μηχάνημα στο οποίο προς το παρόν έχει στηθεί μόνο ένας dns server και τρέχει Windows 2003 Server Edition.
Στο άμεσο μέλλον θα στηθούν και άλλες υπηρεσίες.

Υπάρχει διάθεση για άλλα δύο Links...

Ήδη βρισκόμαστε σε επαφη με κάποιους άλλους κόμβους και είμαστε στη φάση των δοκιμών. Επίσης έχει προτείνει ο Βαγγέλης ένα ενδιαφέρον σενάριο που θέλει λίγο να το επεξεργαστούμε προτού το προχωρήσουμε...

Περισσότερα σε λίγες μέρες!

*Ps. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ, εκ μέρους του Άγγελου, (διαχειριστή του κόμβου [email protected]!) στον Χάρη (tlogic) που τον φιλοξένησε στο ap του για περίπου 6 μήνες.
Ένα δεύτερο μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Βαγγέλη, που δέχτηκε να βγάλει το πρώτο του bb link μαζί του...*

Χωρίς αυτά τα δύο παιδιά, ο κόμβος damn ίσως να μην υπήρχε αυτή τη στιγμή...

----------


## vangel

Παιδιά καλορίζικος ο κόμβος και καλό traffic!!!  :: 
Εύχομαι δημιουργικά και σταθερά links  ::

----------


## vangel

Επιτέλους επανήλθε μετά από πολλά παρατράγουδα  ::  (έφευγαν feeder, ψαρεύαμε μαρίδες κτλ.) 

Nikpet το link θέλει ένα μικρό κέντράρισμα προς τα αριστερά (3 μοίρες) από μεριάς Άγγελου. Πρόσεξα μετά από test (μεριά Άγγελου) ότι ενώ στο receive δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα, στο send η επεξεργαστική ισχύ "κολλάει" στο 100% ενώ ο router είναι τέρας από θέμα επεξεργαστή. Τα σήματα είναι πάρα πολύ καλά. Έχεις καμμιά ιδέα γιατί γίνεται αυτό;  ::

----------


## nikpet

Θα το κοιτάξω Βαγγέλη αυτό διαξοδικά που θα είμαι σπίτι...

Να αναφέρω ότι εδώ και μερικές μέρες υπάρχει και ένα δεύτερο link...

Αυτή τη φορά με τον gas...

Θελεί βέβαια λίγο βελτίωση ακόμα ώστε να γίνει πιο σταθερός ο κόμβος...

Τέλος να αναφέρω ότι υπάρχει και ένα ap το οποίο ακούει στο awmn-7646-ap...

Δεν τρέχει dhcp server...
Πιθανότατα αύριο που θα έχω χρόνο να κάτσω να τον στήσω...

Όσον αφορά το b/w server υπομονή να το κοιτάξω και αυτό...
Αύριο όμως...  ::

----------


## ryloth

Με τις φωτογαφίες που έχετε στην Wind
δέν μπόρεσα να βγάλω άκρη,
αλλά θα ρίξω ένα σκανάρισμα απο την ταράτσα μου

εάν θέλετε να βγάλουμε μαζί κανένα λίνκ
εκτός άν πρόλαβε άλλος  ::

----------


## nikpet

Είναι ακόμη διαθέσιμος!!!

----------


## ntrits

Καλημέρα.
Και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι αν υπάρχει ελεύθερο If και μάλιστα έχω κεραία στραμμένη προς τα κει στους 5350 σε ΑΡ.

----------


## vangel

Άγγελε για ό,τι βοήθεια χρειαστείς πάρε με τηλ. να τα βγάλουμε παρέα  ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

> Άγγελε για ό,τι βοήθεια χρειαστείς πάρε με τηλ. να τα βγάλουμε παρέα


Δύσκολος μήνας ο Δεκέμβρης για τον Άγγελο...  ::   ::  


Ελπίζω να βρω και λίγο χρόνο να τον βοηθήσω να βγάλουμε σύντομα ένα Link ακόμη...

----------


## olympus1961

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους! 

Είμαι μόλις δύο μέρες συνδεμένος στο δίκτυο σαν client στο AP #7646 [email protected]! και θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους σας και ειδικά τον Άγγελο για την φιλοξενία σας.  ::  

Χρόνια πολλά και πάλι με υγεία και ευτυχία! 

Παναγιώτης.

----------


## [email protected]!

> Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους! 
> 
> Είμαι μόλις δύο μέρες συνδεμένος στο δίκτυο σαν client στο AP #7646 [email protected]! και θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους σας και ειδικά τον Άγγελο για την φιλοξενία σας.  
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά και πάλι με υγεία και ευτυχία! 
> 
> Παναγιώτης.


Καλησπέρα, Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε σε όλους!

Παναγιώτη, καλως ήρθες στο δίκτυο και στον κόμβο! Καλή παραμονή!  ::  

Φιλικά,
Αγγελος

----------


## [email protected]!

Καλησπέρα και πάλι! 

Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω ότι πλέον υπάρχει και ένα δεύτερο λινκ! Ναι είναι γεγονός! 

Πρόκειται για το λινκ που δημιουργήσαμε εγώ με τον Νίκο (Ithaca-1 #9486). Μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες και ταλαιπωρίες που υπέστη λόγω του ωραρίου εργασίας μου και των κάποιων εσωτερικών αλλαγών στο χώ ρο εργασίας μου καταφέραμε και βγάλαμε το λινκ επιτυχημένα μπορώ να πω! 

Μένουν μόνο κάποιες μικρολεπτομέρεις οι οποίες θα γίνουν αύριο για να ολοκληρωθεί! 

Νίκο, ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σου! 

Επίσης, θα παρακαλούσα όσοι clients είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο ap να αποδώσουν το όνομα του κόμβου τους στο radio name και όσοι δεν έχουν static ips να μου στείλουν pm με πόσες θέλουνγια να αποκτήσουν.Καλό είναι να μη ν λειτουργούν με DHCP. 

Ευχαριστώ! 

Φιλικά, 
Άγγελος

----------


## ryloth

καλή η χρονιά βλέπω
χρόνια πολλά & καλά λίνκς άγγελε  ::

----------


## vangel

Καλή Χρονιά Άγγελε και ότι επιθυμείς  ::  .

Καλορίζικο το νέο σου link.  ::

----------


## ntrits

Καλησπέρα, Καλή χρονιά σε όλους.

Απόψε ολοκληρώθηκε το Link Ithaca-1 <--> [email protected] και έγιναν οι τελικές ρυθμίσεις.

Να ευχαριστήσω τον Αγγελο για την διάθεση του ήδη λόγω της δουλιάς του, περιορισμένου χρόνου του, για την ολοκλήρωση αυτού του Link.


Παρεπιπτόντως ο Αγγελος (Damn #7646) διαθέτει ακόμα 2 If για κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο, και πολύ καλή θέα.

Επίσης και γω (Ithaca-1 #9486) διαθέτω άλλο ένα.

----------


## ashi

Άγγελε, για το δικό μας link που ετοιμάζεται δε θα πεις τιποτα;;  ::

----------


## [email protected]!

> Άγγελε, για το δικό μας link που ετοιμάζεται δε θα πεις τιποτα;;


Δεν το ξέχασα φυσικά... Είμαι γριπωμένος στο κρεββάτι και χθες που πήγα να το γράψω δεν την πάλεψα!  ::  

Σήμερα θα το αναφέρω!  ::

----------


## [email protected]!

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ashi
> 
> Άγγελε, για το δικό μας link που ετοιμάζεται δε θα πεις τιποτα;; 
> 
> 
> Δεν το ξέχασα φυσικά... Είμαι γριπωμένος στο κρεββάτι και χθες που πήγα να το γράψω δεν την πάλεψα!  
> 
> Σήμερα θα το αναφέρω!


Μετά το επιτυχημένο δεύτερο link με τον ithaca-1 #9486, ετοιμάζουμε και τρίτο link με την ashi #8611! Αναμένουμε στο να αγοράσει τον εξοπλισμό που της λείπει και μέσα στην βδομάδα θα ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες!

Εύχομαι καλά traffic!  ::

----------


## ashi

::  Περαστικά σου κιόλας! Είχα ξεχάσει τελείως πως τα μαγαζιά είναι κλειστά σήμερα κ μου χάλασαν τα σχέδια. Αλλά καλύτερα για σένα μη σε τρέχω άρρωστο στην ταράτσα!

----------


## klarabel

> Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω ότι πλέον υπάρχει και ένα δεύτερο λινκ! Ναι είναι γεγονός! Πρόκειται για το λινκ που δημιουργήσαμε εγώ με τον Νίκο (Ithaca-1 #9486). 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ntrits
> 
> ............ολοκληρώθηκε το Link Ithaca-1 <--> [email protected] και έγιναν οι τελικές ρυθμίσεις.


Καλορίζικο το νέο link και απο μένα.  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα, μεσα στην week θα αγοραστει ο εξοπλησμος για το λινκ damn - ashi, ελπιζω να μην αρωστισω κ εγω γιατι εχουμε πολυ δουλεια  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ashi

Το σκέφτηκα λίγο μέχρι να ποστάρω, όμως μιας και το link Damn-ashi έκλεισε ήδη μία μέρα up, έστω και σε αρχικό στάδιο, προετοιμασίας, θα ήθελα να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Damn και να του υποσχεθώ τη μέγιστη προσπάθεια για ένα δυνατό και σταθερό link  ::  
Αντε καλορίζικο να είναι  ::

----------


## [email protected]!

> Το σκέφτηκα λίγο μέχρι να ποστάρω, όμως μιας και το link Damn-ashi έκλεισε ήδη μία μέρα up, έστω και σε αρχικό στάδιο, προετοιμασίας, θα ήθελα να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Damn και να του υποσχεθώ τη μέγιστη προσπάθεια για ένα δυνατό και σταθερό link  
> Αντε καλορίζικο να είναι


Αντε καλορίζικο το λινκ μας! Λίγες μικροβελτιώσεις και αλλαγές να κάνουμε και θα σταθεροποιηθεί!  ::

----------


## olympus1961

Άγγελε καλησπέρα. Να ευχηθώ καλορίζικα και σταθερά τα νέα Link. Εδώ και τρείς ημέρες έχω πολλά χαμένα πακέτα, πολύ μεγάλους χρόνους και η σύνδεση δεν είναι σταθερή (συνεχή Disconnected). Μήπως έχεις καμμιά ιδέα γιατί γίνεται αυτό.

----------


## [email protected]!

> Άγγελε καλησπέρα. Να ευχηθώ καλορίζικα και σταθερά τα νέα Link. Εδώ και τρείς ημέρες έχω πολλά χαμένα πακέτα, πολύ μεγάλους χρόνους και η σύνδεση δεν είναι σταθερή (συνεχή Disconnected). Μήπως έχεις καμμιά ιδέα γιατί γίνεται αυτό.


Καλησπέρα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Τώρα οσόν αφορά για την σύνδεση σου δεν έχω εντοπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Θα επικοινωνήσω και με τους άλλους πελάτες να δω αν έχουν και αυτή πρόβλημα σύνδεσης και χαμένων πακέτων. Το μόνο που έχω δει είναι ότι έχουν μπει κάποιοι αυθαίρετα, χωρίς να έχουν ips και αν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα μόνο από εκει. Θα το κοιτάξω περαιτέρω και θα ποστάρω όταν θα είμαι έτοιμος. Ελεγξε και εσύ τις ρυθμίσεις σου.

----------


## olympus1961

Άγγελε καλησπέρα. 

Το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται. Τσέκαρα ρυθμίσεις κτλ και φαίνεται οκ από εδώ. Δεν είχα κάνει καμία αλλαγή ούτως ή άλλως. 
Το κακό είναι ότι δεν έχουμε feedback και απ'τους άλλους clients για να μπορέσουμε να πλησιάσουμε το πρόβλημα. 
Θα σας παρακαλούσα, όλους όσους είστε clients στο AP του Άγγελου, να γράψετε πώς είναι τα πράγματα και στη μεριά σας. 
Επίσης θα παρακαλέσω πολύ τους κοντινούς να χαμηλώσουν ένταση (άν δεν το έχουν κάνει ήδη) γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση hidden node. 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας προκαταβολικά. 

Παναγιώτης.

----------


## olympus1961

Άγγελε καλημέρα.
Το πρόβλημα από την προηγούμενη φορά που σου έγραψα συνεχίζεται και μάλιστα το τελευταίο διάστημα δεν γίνεται καθόλου σύνδεση στο δίκτιο.
Με τον φίλο μου Πάνο (Απόλλωνας) ελέγξαμε ξανά όλη την εγκατάσταση 
σε λαμβάνουμε με signal+ 70-72 σταθερά και συμπεραίνουμε ότι κάποιος 
client στον κόμβο μας ο οποίος είναι πολύ κοντά σου εκπέμπει με πάρα πολύ δυνατή ένταση με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε περίπτωση hidden node για τους μακρινούς cliens όπως εγώ. Το φαινόμενο αυτό από ότι γνωρίζω έχει δημιουργηθεί στο παρελθόν και σε άλλους κόμβους και λύθηκε με χαμήλωμα της έντασης του client που δημιουργούσε το πρόβλημα.
Σε παρακαλώ πολύ Άγγελε εντόπισε ποιος client κοντά σε σένα εκπέμπει δυνατά και χαμήλωσε του την ένταση για να διορθώσουμε το πρόβλημα.
Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την κατανόηση.
Παναγιώτης._

----------


## daha

Καλησπέρα, 
Συγνώμη για την μεγάλη καθυστέρηση... Δουλειές...

Και εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει packet loss και αρκετές φορές να μην λειτουργεί ο DNS 10.42.61.68. Ενώ δλδ φαίνομαι κανονικά συνδεδεμένος κάνω nslookup σε κάποιο domain και κάνει timeout. Άν βάλω άλλον dns δουλεύει κανονικά...  ::

----------


## nikpet

Του έριξα μια ματιά και δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα...

Ίσως να οφείλεται σε τυχαίο downtime του server...

----------


## [email protected]!

> Καλησπέρα, 
> Συγνώμη για την μεγάλη καθυστέρηση... Δουλειές...
> 
> Και εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει packet loss και αρκετές φορές να μην λειτουργεί ο DNS 10.42.61.68. Ενώ δλδ φαίνομαι κανονικά συνδεδεμένος κάνω nslookup σε κάποιο domain και κάνει timeout. Άν βάλω άλλον dns δουλεύει κανονικά...


Καλησπέρα και από μένα...

Το έλεγξα και εγώ και βλέπω ότι ο server δεν παρουσιάζει κάποιο πρόβλημα.. 

Εχω έναν πελάτη ο οποίος έχει πολύ καλό σήμα στο ap μου.

Θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί του να μου δώσει ip για το router του και θα δω με τι ένταση δουλεύει..

----------


## ntrits

καλησπέρα.

Το link μας είναι κάτω...συμβαίνει κάτι?

----------


## [email protected]!

> καλησπέρα.
> 
> Το link μας είναι κάτω...συμβαίνει κάτι?


Καλησπέρα...

Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο μου και γενικότερα με τα λινκς όλα...

Είναι όλα κάτω.. βλέπουν άλλα για άλλα.. Είναι στοχευμένα σωστά δεν έχουν πειραχτεί και σκανάρουν άλλες συχνότητες, άλλων λινκς...

Και όλα αυτά επειδή έβαλα ένα καλώδιο μικρότερο στο δικό σου πιάτο - καινούργιο, δοκιμασμένο- με σκοπό αυτό που είχα να το βάλω σε άλλο αλλά δεν δουλεύει κανένα λινκ πλέον και το ψάχνω...  ::  

Πιστεύω να εντοπίσω εγκαίρως τι φταίει.. Αν και ο καιρός μου τα χάλασε σήμερα... 

Όλα του γάμου δύσκολα....  ::

----------


## apollonas

Μήπως έχεις μπερδέψει τα καλώδια απ'τις κεραίες?  ::

----------


## [email protected]!

> Μήπως έχεις μπερδέψει τα καλώδια απ'τις κεραίες?


Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!

Τα καλώδια ήταν μια χαρά..

Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν οτι πρόσθεσα μια cm9 επάνω και το mikrotik μπέρδεψε τις κάρτες και συσχέτισε άλλη κάρτα με άλλο λινκ και έγινε ενα μπάχαλο.. 
Ευτυχώς ήρθε ο Χρήστος (Nikpet) και διόρθωσε λίγο την κατάσταση.. 
Εχυαριστώ πολύ και τον Βαγγέλη (Attika) που ολοκλήρωσε το έργο και τώρα ο κόμβος δουλεύει μια χαρά αναμένοντας να βγάλουμε ένα λινκ ακόμα με τον izinet..

----------


## izinet

μπραβο φιλε μου.. ευτυχως ξεμπερδεψες!  ::  
οποτε εισαι ετοιμος πες μου να τα φτειαξουμε!!!  ::

----------


## vangel

Φίλε Άγγελε το link μας πάει κατά διαόλου. Θα σε παρακαλούσα να ρίξεις κ εσύ μια ματιά από μέρους σου (συχνότητες των υπολοίπων links σου, έλεγχος καλωδίων, έλεγχος κεντραρίσματος πιάτου) διότι ενώ υπήρχε σήμα -39 με 1db ισχύ, τώρα έχουμε -69 με default και διακοπές στο link. Στο bandwidth test που έκανα, από μέρους σου αδυνατεί να δώσει παραπάνω από 400kbps ενώ από μέρους μου πάνω από 2Μbps. 

Θα σε παρακαλούσα όποτε βρεις ελεύθερο χρόνο, να επικοινωνήσουμε ώστε να βρεθούμε από κοντά και να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα όσο το γρηγορότερο γίνεται καθώς η default ισχύ δεν είναι η λύση μετά τα προβλήματα του κόμβου μου.

Το πρόβλημα πιστεύω ότι βρίσκεται σε κάποια κάρτα σου, η οποία μου δίνει μηδενική mac.

Φιλικά,
Βαγγέλης

----------


## izinet

αυτη η καρτα πρεπει να ειναι που εχεις για το δικο μας link φιλε μου που παρολο που εκανα scan με τις ωρες προς την μερια σου δεν καταφερα να πιασω το πιατο που εχεις σε ap... αν θες βοηθεια πες μου και εμενα ρε συ.. μια παρεα ειμαστε.. οτι ωρα να 'ναι και αργα το βραδυ.. οτι βοηθεια θες πες μου..  ::

----------


## vangel

Ο κόμβος πλέον λειτουργεί με mikrotik-2.9.27 + 
quagga-0.98.6. 

Οι mauve και izinet ας είναι σε ap bridge ώστε να κεντράρουμε πάλι το Σαββατοκύριακο και να περαστούν (αν είναι εύκολο να δωθεί πρόσβαση των routers τους, έστω read only, με pm ή τηλ στον Άγγελο) ώστε να περαστούν κ τα subnets, καθώς το πρόβλημα ήταν η cf που τα έφτησε και δεν προλάβαμε το backup.

----------


## apollonas

Και το κόστος σχετικά φτηνό! 
4 ώρες Χ 100 ευρώ η ώρα = 400 ευρώ!  ::  
Πάλι τσάμπα την έβγαλες Άγγελε!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]!

> Και το κόστος σχετικά φτηνό! 
> 4 ώρες Χ 100 ευρώ η ώρα = 400 ευρώ!  
> Πάλι τσάμπα την έβγαλες Άγγελε!


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τον Βαγγέλη και τον Παναγιώτη για την μεγάλη βοήθεια που πρόσφεραν μέχρι αργά το βράδυ.. αν και μας έπιασε το νυχτερινό τιμολόγιο όπως είδατε...! 400 Ευρωπουλάκια!!!!  ::  

Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα ξανασκανάρω για να τελειώσουμε και με τα άλλα δυο λινκς!

----------


## gkapog

Σου εστειλα pm για να κάνουμε το link. Γύρνα ένα πιάτο προς εμένα....

----------


## izinet

αν δεν βγει κατι αγγελε εγω το ΣΚ θα εχω ετοιμο τον κομβο στο απεναντι σπιτι μου απ'οπου σιγουρα εχουμε καλη οπτικη και θα σου βγαλω απο εκει ενα λινκ... που ουσιαστικα θα ειναι σαν να το βγαζεις μαζι μου αφου θα εχω καλωδιο μεταξυ των δυο...  ::

----------


## [email protected]!

> αν δεν βγει κατι αγγελε εγω το ΣΚ θα εχω ετοιμο τον κομβο στο απεναντι σπιτι μου απ'οπου σιγουρα εχουμε καλη οπτικη και θα σου βγαλω απο εκει ενα λινκ... που ουσιαστικα θα ειναι σαν να το βγαζεις μαζι μου αφου θα εχω καλωδιο μεταξυ των δυο...


Το πιάτο σου Ισίδωρε έχει παραμείνει εκεί ετοιμοπόλεμο!!  ::  

Όποτε είσαι έτοιμος κάνε ενα pm και απλά ρεγουλάρω το πιάτο για να δούμε τι θα βγει..

Εχω ένα περισσεύουμενο πιάτο και απλά θα κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και με τον kapo και ότι βγει..

Απλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν έχω καλή οπτική επαφή προς τις περιοχές εκεί (Ιλιον-Πετρούπολη) και δεν ξέρω αν θα βγει.. Θα κάνουμε κάποιες δοκιμές και ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα πάνε καλά όλα..

----------


## [email protected]!

Μετά το "πέσιμο" του Βαγγέλη έμεινε μόνο ένα ενεργό λινκ τώρα πλέον αυτό με τον MAuVE.. 

Δυστυχώς όμως μετά από αυτό και ενώ είχα κλειδώσει σε κάποια συχνότητα για την απόπειρα δημιουργίας ενός νέου λινκ πλέον δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα και απ' ότι βλέπω δεν λειτουργεί η quagga.. 

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... Μάλλον η πτώση του κόμβου Αττικα κάποιο σφάλμα παρουσίασε..

Δυστυχώς ΕΡη θα περιμένεις λίγο καιρό ακόμα.. (Ashi 8611)  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Ναι, εδώ και σχεδόν δύο μέρες δεν μου στέλνεις ούτε το δικό σου AS, που σημαίνει ότι η quagga δεν λειτουργεί

----------


## ashi

Μην αγχωνεσαι Αγγελε, τωρα που ξέρω οτι με βλέπεις και το λινκ μπορεί να βγεί, θα περιμένω μέχρι να αποκατασταθει το προβλημα σου. Ελπίζω όλα να φτιάξουν γρήγορα  ::

----------


## [email protected]!

> Ναι, εδώ και σχεδόν δύο μέρες δεν μου στέλνεις ούτε το δικό σου AS, που σημαίνει ότι η quagga δεν λειτουργεί


Το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε σήμερα που βρήκαμε χρόνο με την βοήθεια του Χρήστου.
Όλα εντάξει πλέον.. Λειτουργεί μόνο το λινκ με τον Νίκο.. και αυριο θα φτιάξω το λινκ με την Ashi και με τον Nikpet..

----------


## [email protected]!

> Μην αγχωνεσαι Αγγελε, τωρα που ξέρω οτι με βλέπεις και το λινκ μπορεί να βγεί, θα περιμένω μέχρι να αποκατασταθει το προβλημα σου. Ελπίζω όλα να φτιάξουν γρήγορα


Ευτυχώς διορθώθηκαν όλα σήμερα..
Ερη, γύρισε το σε ap bridge για να σε ξανασκανάρω αφού από τότε που σε έπιασα με καλό σήμα δεν πείραξα το πιάτο όποτε θα σε βλέπω.. Εχε το έτοιμο να δοκιμάσω αύριο το απόγευμα...

----------


## city525

καλησπερα σε επιασα με -62 και απο οτι διαβασα σε αλλα threads ειναι πολυ καλο σημα για να συνδεθει καποιος.
πηρα ip αλλα δεν εβγαινα παρα εξω απο το ap σου ?
ολα τα tracert σταματαγαν στο AP
μπορεις μηπως να με βοηθησεις?
φιλικα νικος

----------

